# Gracies first adventure outside :)



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Grace moved outside about a month ago and has been coming into the house for playtime until i could get her a run, i picked one up this morning and she absolutely loves it


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

she looks likes she's having a blast!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

She was originaly on half grass half concrete until she dug out after 10 seconds of being in there :lol:


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah i used to have a run but ended up chasing the ferrets around the garden and jumping my neighbours hedges and all sorts so we built them a huge enclose and every few months we change things and now they have a play area which they have access to every day


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fade to Grey said:


> yeah i used to have a run but ended up chasing the ferrets around the garden and jumping my neighbours hedges and all sorts


Oh the memories of doing that


----------



## PippinsMummy (Sep 7, 2011)

She looks in her element!

I moved my girls outside in november (i tried having them indoors, too smelly!!) 
i felt guilty about doing it for 15 minutes, until i saw how much fun they were having!
My girls are so much happier outside, and still love to come out and play.


----------

